# Meet Hoppy - the sweetest senior dog



## Buddy's mom forever

Hope you find good home for Hoppy, thank you for helping him.


----------



## jennretz

More pictures of Hoppy...























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds

Oh Hoppy is so cute. I love the white face. Thank-you for helping him find a good well deserved home to live out his years!


----------



## KathyL

Oh, he is a sweet old guy. He looks like he probably has some lab in him.


----------



## jennretz

I'm going to see if I can get him into the vet for a wellness check. Then I think I'll reach out to any lab rescues to see if they can assist. He is just a sweet old boy. I pulled some ticks off him today and think he's need to have some lab work done.


----------



## pb2b

Can you keep working on your husband? As awful as this sounds, he probably doesn't have much time left so I don't think you would have three dogs for years to come. 

Otherwise, Midwest Lab Rescue and Chicagoland Lab Rescue are both good. He looks like he has got some lab in him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

pb2b said:


> Can you keep working on your husband? As awful as this sounds, he probably doesn't have much time left so I don't think you would have three dogs for years to come.
> 
> Otherwise, Midwest Lab Rescue and Chicagoland Lab Rescue are both good. He looks like he has got some lab in him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I'm working on my husband and he's agreed to keep him until I can get him into a home. I swore that when we got Charlie that I wouldn't ask for a third. My husband isn 't nearly into dogs as I am...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds

Jenn, you are amazing for taking him. I hope he wins your hubby over. Please keep us posted!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He's adorable, thank you for taking care of him and trying to find him a home. 

You may want to look to see if you can find a Sr. Sanctuary or a Rescue that specializes in Srs. Some of the groups have a Sr. for Sr. program where Sr. folks can adopt a Sr. dog for free or a very minimal adopt fee. These are such wonderful programs, some of them even provide free Vet care and food for the Sr. dogs since a lot of Srs. live on fixed incomes. 

Here's some sites I found when doing a search in Nebraska and IL. Please note, I have not really looked at their sites or checked out any of the ones listed below. 

No kill group-
Nebraska No Kill Canine Rescue - Home

Senior Group-
senior dog rescue nebraska, senior dogs nebraska, small dogs nebraska,k9haven rescue, rescue, sheltie, adopt, central nebraska, nebraska, pets, dogs, cats, animal rescue, shelter, surrender, senior, broken bow, elderly, old, dachshund, donation, petf

IL Sr. Dog Rescue-this group is in Palatine, IL
Adopt a Senior Pet | Young at Heart Pet Rescue, Illinois

Sr. dog sanctuary- *** this group is in OH
The Sanctuary for Senior Dogs

Group in Grayslake, IL
The Senior Dogs Project


----------



## jennretz

ang.suds said:


> Jenn, you are amazing for taking him. I hope he wins your hubby over. Please keep us posted!



I don't have him yet  My SIL will take him to vet for wellness check to see if he would be up for the drive to IL. My dad doesnt know yet that he's probably not going back home and Hoppy is his dog. I have some family politics to work through, but I know we have to do something soon.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

CAROLINA MOM said:


> He's adorable, thank you for taking care of him and trying to find him a home.
> 
> You may want to look to see if you can find a Sr. Sanctuary or a Rescue that specializes in Srs. Some of the groups have a Sr. for Sr. program where Sr. folks can adopt a Sr. dog for free or a very minimal adopt fee. These are such wonderful programs, some of them even provide free Vet care and food for the Sr. dogs since a lot of Srs. live on fixed incomes.
> 
> Here's some sites I found when doing a search in Nebraska and IL. Please note, I have not really looked at their sites or checked out any of the ones listed below.
> 
> No kill group-
> Nebraska No Kill Canine Rescue - Home
> 
> Senior Group-
> senior dog rescue nebraska, senior dogs nebraska, small dogs nebraska,k9haven rescue, rescue, sheltie, adopt, central nebraska, nebraska, pets, dogs, cats, animal rescue, shelter, surrender, senior, broken bow, elderly, old, dachshund, donation, petf
> 
> IL Sr. Dog Rescue-this group is in Palatine, IL
> Adopt a Senior Pet | Young at Heart Pet Rescue, Illinois
> 
> Sr. dog sanctuary- *** this group is in OH
> The Sanctuary for Senior Dogs
> 
> Group in Grayslake, IL
> The Senior Dogs Project



Sandy - thank you for all this wonderful information!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

My mother is not willing to relinquish Hoppy yet. I think she's hesitating because Hoppy is really my dad's dog and she just can't bring herself to remove him from my dad (even though I think she knows deep down that I would make sure he's taken care of better than she ever has). I have scheduled a senior wellness check for August 29th. I'm driving back to Nebraska to take him to the vet personally.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

please keep us posted on how he does!


----------



## jennretz

I need some advice. I spoke with the vet yesterday for Hoppy. I'm heading back to Nebraska to take him in for his vaccinations (hasn't had since 2005) and a wellness check. We know Hoppy is at least 9 years old, possible as old as 14. Nobody remembers what year he wandered onto my parent's farm. My mother is not allowing me to bring him home with me so he will remain an outside dog. I do not want to cause him more harm than good. I'm thinking I will minimize vaccinations to rabies and distemper. I will also have blood work done to check for liver and kidney function. He will also be tested for heartworms. My fear is he will be positive. At what point is the treatment too harsh for a dog? My parent's won't let him inside and I know he wouldn't get the treatment he needs by them. Should I even do the test if there is nothing I plan to do about it? Any suggestions? What am I missing from a test perspective? I think they may do xrays as well to rule out tumors.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

I wish I had more advice to give you, however I don't have any experience with senior dogs.

Is there anything you can do in the meantime to make him more comfortable where he is?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Here is a thread with some Senior Care Guidelines that might be helpful for you.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...enter/106513-aaha-senior-care-guidelines.html

If it was me taking Hoppy in, I would be asking the Vet the questions you have and see what the Vet recommends. 

He may go ahead and do all the tests you mentioned above. If he should test positive for HW, depending on his overall condition and health, the Vet may recommend treating him for it or he may not. It's hard to say without knowing what his overall health is and with me not being a Vet or Vet Tech, I'm not really qualified to answer your question. 

We have a few Vet techs and Vets here on the forum, hopefully they will comment. 

Sending good wishes that Hoppy's exam goes well and he's found to be in good health.


----------



## jennretz

Bosn'sMom said:


> I wish I had more advice to give you, however I don't have any experience with senior dogs.
> 
> Is there anything you can do in the meantime to make him more comfortable where he is?


Hoppy is only just now starting to slow down. He's always been happy outside. What started this is I believed my parents were moving to town due to declining health for both of them. They have decided to remain on the farm for now and my mom refuses to relinquish Hoppy to me even though I have called her on being negligent with his care. I'm so frustrated, but trying to not push too hard so close to her surgery as she's still recovering. BUT, I do not agree with their decision making process or the way they view pets. I'm not giving up, just backing off slightly.


----------



## jennretz

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Here is a thread with some Senior Care Guidelines that might be helpful for you.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...enter/106513-aaha-senior-care-guidelines.html
> 
> If it was me taking Hoppy in, I would be asking the Vet the questions you have and see what the Vet recommends.
> 
> He may go ahead and do all the tests you mentioned above. If he should test positive for HW, depending on his overall condition and health, the Vet may recommend treating him for it or he may not. It's hard to say without knowing what his overall health is and with me not being a Vet or Vet Tech, I'm not really qualified to answer your question.
> 
> We have a few Vet techs and Vets here on the forum, hopefully they will comment.
> 
> Sending good wishes that Hoppy's exam goes well and he's found to be in good health.


Thanks for sharing this...


----------



## jennretz

Today is Hoppy's wellness check. Fingers crossed for good health!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sending good wishes that Hoppy's Vet check goes well.


----------



## jennretz

Guess who got a better than expected checkup??? 
















Guess who rolled in the mud puddle right after these pictures were taken??? First bath ever and he rolled in mud at first opportunity!!!

He has arthritis in back, ear mites and an enlarged prostate. Vet wants to neuter. Don't think Mom will fight is on this. That's supposed to help with prostate issue. Heartworm negative - YEAH!!! No cancer! DOUBLE YEAH!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

That's really good news. I never ceased to be amazed at the health and longevity of some of those mixed breed farm dogs. I think you are doing the right thing by trying to find a home for Hoppy. He might be doing fine now, but Nebraska has some harsh weather and Hoppy deserves to be kept inside with routine vet care especially as a senior dog.


----------



## jennretz

Another pic of Hoppy and one of Elsa (the 7 month old german shepard puppy)...


----------



## KathyL

Oh, Elsa's ears are as big as her whole body!! Hoppy looks good in that picture. I just remembered when I was a kid there was a dog who lived across the alley named Hoppy. He was also a black mixed breed.


----------



## jennretz

KathyL said:


> Oh, Elsa's ears are as big as her whole body!! Hoppy looks good in that picture. I just remembered when I was a kid there was a dog who lived across the alley named Hoppy. He was also a black mixed breed.


Elsa's ears are HUGE!!! She's super smart, but definitely needs some training. My mom thinks she's feeling well enough to start working with her now. We'll see how that goes.

Hoppy was named by one of my nieces (can't remember which one) because of the way he runs - more of a hop.  My brother thinks he's at least 14. We were trying to work backwards. I'm really on the fence about whether it makes sense to neuter a pup as old as he is. My mom told the vet he was eating fine, but I think elsa was actually eating his food. I bought new food bowls for her plus measuring scoop (she was giving them way too much food). He's barely eating a cup of kibble a day. I hand fed most of the meals to him while I was there. He would only take one kibble at a time. I don't know if that's how he's been lately or if going to the vet for the first time in 9 years made him anxious. I'm not overly optimistic that my mom will follow through with his care.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of Hoppy, he looks great. Good to hear his Vet visit went so well, no cancer, being HW- that's fantastic. 

I would be concerned about neutering him at 14 as well. Did the Vet feel he would make it through the surgery alright without any problems?

I hope Hoppy is able to be inside over the winter especially since he's got arthritis. I know Nebraska has some harsh winters. 

Elsa's adorable, beautiful markings.


----------



## boomers_dawn

He's so cute!!!! I think he's a black lab.
Thank you for taking care of him <3


----------



## jennretz

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures of Hoppy, he looks great. Good to hear his Vet visit went so well, no cancer, being HW- that's fantastic.
> 
> I would be concerned about neutering him at 14 as well. Did the Vet feel he would make it through the surgery alright without any problems?
> 
> I hope Hoppy is able to be inside over the winter especially since he's got arthritis. I know Nebraska has some harsh winters.
> 
> Elsa's adorable, beautiful markings.


The vet said that I would be surprised by how many senior dogs they neuter because of prostate issues. They never make promises though. I don't anticipate that my parents will let Hoppy inside. That is why I was making such a big deal about offering him a place to be. He does have a barn he can go into with straw, etc., but as he gets older I think he should be inside. He was very unsure when I put him in the car to go to the vet. He's never really been in a car before and whimpered the whole way into town and home. He didn't relax until we got back to the farm. At what point would I be doing more harm to force this issue? That's what I keep weighing in my mind.


----------



## jennretz

boomers_dawn said:


> He's so cute!!!! I think he's a black lab.
> Thank you for taking care of him <3


Unfortunately, my help is limited from the distance. I try to do as much as I can when I go back, but sometimes I don't go back for 6 months or more. With my parent's health, I've been back quite a bit this year, but that hasn't been the norm....I wish I was closer so I could do more.


----------



## jennretz

I'm in Nebraska and trying to get my mom's almost 2 year old German Shepard into the vet today (Elsa). She's lost a significant amount of weight since I was home four weeks ago. She's getting 4 cups of food a day but her ribs are protruding and my mom has not taken her to vet. Could this drastic weight loss be caused by worms?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It could be, something is definitely going on with her.


----------



## jennretz

The vet has recommended that I worm both dogs. He said if her activity level is still good, appetite is good, etc. his first thought would be worms. He also wants my mom to increase her food intake to 6 cups a day over 2 feedings (my mom only likes to do one feeding per day). His big watch out is if she has excessive thirst and urination as that could mean kidney disease. Mom hadn't noticed any. Fingers crossed it's just worms.


----------



## BuddyinFrance

jennretz said:


> More pictures of Hoppy...
> View attachment 410241
> 
> View attachment 410249
> 
> View attachment 410257
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Gorgeous. He is smiling in all his photos! I am not great at identifying breeds but I see a little labrador in him maybe. 

(Sorry posted before reading end of thread)


----------



## jennretz

BuddyinFrance said:


> Gorgeous. He is smiling in all his photos! I am not great at identifying breeds but I see a little labrador in him maybe.
> 
> (Sorry posted before reading end of thread)



I do think part lab for hoppy as well. He is such a sweet boy! He'll get wormed here too.


----------



## jennretz

A couple of videos from today...
https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/videos/10205974653399569/

https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/videos/10205974633879081/

These are videos of Elsa and Hoppy


----------



## jennretz

Some more pictures of Elsa trying to show how skinny she is...going to up her food to 6 cups a day
























And a picture of Hoppy who seems to be doing well....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope the food increase and the worming does the trick. 
Elsa's a pretty girl.

Enjoyed the pictures and videos, Hoppy looks great, such a happy boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Elsa and Hoppy*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Hope the food increase and the worming does the trick.
> Elsa's a pretty girl.
> 
> Enjoyed the pictures and videos, Hoppy looks great, such a happy boy.


Jenn: Elsa and Hoppy are just adorable!! The only Senior Dog rescue that comes to mind, is Young at Heart in Palatine. Don't know if they would be able to help or not.
http://www.adoptaseniorpet.com/


----------



## jennretz

Thanks Karen. I had to back off on getting them into rescue because my Mom wouldn't hear of it. I try to do what I can to help when I go back, but I wish I could take them....


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Thanks Karen. I had to back off on getting them into rescue because my Mom wouldn't hear of it. I try to do what I can to help when I go back, but I wish I could take them....


Jenn: I can understand how your Mom feels. You are doing what you can.


----------



## Helo's Mom

I love the video of Hoppy! He looks so happy.  I hope the increase in food puts some weight on Elsa. She does look a bit thin. She's a beautiful dog.


----------



## jennretz

Helo's Mom said:


> I love the video of Hoppy! He looks so happy.  I hope the increase in food puts some weight on Elsa. She does look a bit thin. She's a beautiful dog.


My Mom thinks the extra food is helping. Fingers crossed. Elsa had just lost so much weight in 4 weeks; it was visibly noticeable. The vet had mentioned that with farm dogs, it can be hard for them to keep weight on in the summer. She has free reign of the farm and burns a ton of calories. Plus, my mom had not wormed either dog since I was home last year at this time. Farm dogs need to be wormed more frequently because you don't know what they're getting into.


----------



## Karen519

*Elsa*



jennretz said:


> My Mom thinks the extra food is helping. Fingers crossed. Elsa had just lost so much weight in 4 weeks; it was visibly noticeable. The vet had mentioned that with farm dogs, it can be hard for them to keep weight on in the summer. She has free reign of the farm and burns a ton of calories. Plus, my mom had not wormed either dog since I was home last year at this time. Farm dogs need to be wormed more frequently because you don't know what they're getting into.


Glad your Mom thinks the extra food is helping. It sure makes sense what you said about farm dogs and all of the exercise they get.


----------



## jennretz

Hoppy has been missing since they took Dad to the hospital on Tuesday. Apparently he had stopped eating about the same time as my dad and was vomiting every time he tried to eat. He watched them take dad away in the ambulance. They haven't been able to find him since. I think he's gone to heaven to be there for my dad when he comes. RIP sweet Hoppy!


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn: I bet Hoppy is waiting for your Dad.


----------



## DJdogman

jennretz said:


> Hoppy has been missing since they took Dad to the hospital on Tuesday. Apparently he had stopped eating about the same time as my dad and was vomiting every time he tried to eat. He watched them take dad away in the ambulance. They haven't been able to find him since. I think he's gone to heaven to be there for my dad when he comes. RIP sweet Hoppy!


Jen I'm so sorry to hear your dad is so unwell. It must be very hard on your mother for your dad to be so sick and Hoppy to go missing too. But you are probably right, they must have that particular kind of bond that they both know what to do to be together.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry Jenn, prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn: Praying for you and your Dad and Mom!


----------



## jennretz

My dad has joined Hoppy in heaven. They will both be missed.


----------



## KathyL

Oh Jen, I am so, so sorry to read this. My condolences to you and your family. Take care.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I was very sorry to hear about your father. Peace, prayers and blessings to you and your mother.


----------



## Harleysmum

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> My dad has joined Hoppy in heaven. They will both be missed.


Jenn: I am SO SORRY about your Dad and Hoppy-now they are together!


----------



## Helo's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Taylorsmum

So very sorry to read this. My condolences to you, your mum and family.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

I am very sorry about the loss of your Dad, to you and your mother and the rest of the family.


----------



## jennretz

I found Hoppy today. He had found a safe place to lie down. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## elly

I'm so sorry Jen, so much in such a short time, thinking of you and your Mum and wishing your Daddy and Hoppy eternal peace together x


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

May they both rest in peace. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I found Hoppy today. He had found a safe place to lie down. RIP sweet boy.


Jenn: So glad you found him-he's with your Dad now!


----------



## jennretz

It was bittersweet to find him, but I'm glad I did. My brother planned to bury him yesterday. He was lying so peacefully. My heart broke when I saw him, but he lived a very long life and he was best buds with my dad. It's like he stuck around to look out for my dad and realized he could finally let go. I found some old pictures of when he first wondered onto my parents farm. I have so many pictures of him always by my dad's side.


----------



## Taylorsmum

I hope finding Hoppy will help you heal.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

jennretz said:


> It was bittersweet to find him, but I'm glad I did. My brother planned to bury him yesterday. He was lying so peacefully. My heart broke when I saw him, but he lived a very long life and he was best buds with my dad. It's like he stuck around to look out for my dad and realized he could finally let go. I found some old pictures of when he first wondered onto my parents farm. I have so many pictures of him always by my dad's side.


 Jen I am so sorry, I am crying here, just watched video of him happy wagging his tail. Hoppy loved your dad so much, now they are both pain free, happy together again.
Sending you hugs.


----------



## Charliethree

So sorry Jen. My heart goes out to you. 
Sending you hugs.


----------

